

What I Don't Get About Google Wave - fogus
http://pwpwp.blogspot.com/2009/08/what-i-dont-get-about-wave-part-1.html

======
TallGuyShort
That might be the most obnoxious design for a blog I've ever seen. I'm not
quite sure what their point is. Google Wave is intended to be a reinvention of
the user interface we use to communicate, and I think it introduces features
that make a lot of sense:

\- Sending all user a thumbnail while the full image is still uploading \-
Instantaneous character-by-character update in chat \- Better management of
conversations

They're all things that would make for a really nice experience. There are
things about the protocol that don't make sense to me, but that hardly
reflects on the quality of the product. I would've chosen a more compact
format, but then it wouldn't be as customizable. They're designing it more for
the user than the developer.

edit: Their other posts are more revealing:
<http://pwpwp.blogspot.com/2009/08/wave.html>

------
quoderat
Whoa, the fonts on that blog make my head asplode.

